# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 50 با حضور "Fawzi"

## Wild Rose

سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (4): 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*


شوک بعدی رو به فازی میدم  :Yahoo (4):  

     @Fawzi



به سوالات زیر در موردش پاسخ بدین  :Yahoo (111): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):  
لطفا جواب بدین  :32:  

جذابیت شوک به هماهنگ نکردنشه  :Yahoo (4):  ، دوستانی که از شوک خوششون نمیاد ، پ.خ بدن تاپیکشون حذف شه !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin6

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟تپل مپل 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟خیلی زیاد
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟من دیگه
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگونه تعارف ندارم باهاش حرفی تو دلم نمیمونه فوری بهش میگم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
رو من
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟۹۰ % 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟۱۷ نفر
شایدم ۱۸ نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟بریم باغ شازده کرمان
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !نه یبار گفتم تعارف باهاش ندارم باز بگو
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟فائزه هاشمی رفسنجانی بهرمانی )))
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟خیلی زیاد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!یه سری نخاله رو بن میکنه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟خوش برخورد و باانرژیه معمولن
اخلاق بد ندیدم
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*تو چت باکس دعوا شده بود (در زمان مدیریت درخشان استامینوفن) همه ریخته بودن سر استا ؛ بعد یهو پس از مدت ها فازی اومده بود انجمن و یادمه که نوشت بعده مدت ها اومدم و اینجا دعواس
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :اتو ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :به بهترینا برسه به حق پنج تن آل عبا
18.ی نصیحت :اون باید منو نصیحت کنه
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  : 
خودت یه هدیه بده دیگه 


*

----------


## jasmine1999

@Fawzi




1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی?
یه ادم با دو گوش یه دماغ یه دهن :Yahoo (4): 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
ماشالله ماشالله ماشالله خیلی زیاد

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مهتن :Yahoo (21): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
چرا اخه اینقد گوگولی هستی تو :Yahoo (4): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
مستر ویکی :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
صفر درصد :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
15 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
اوفیناع
 :Yahoo (4): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
میریم شهربازی

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اخه چرا اینقد سکرتی تو؟ :Yahoo (35): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
صمیمی ترین دوستم :Yahoo (1): 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی خیلی خیلی زیاااااااااااااد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
سایتو به یه جای بهتر تبدیل می کنه :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خیلی مهربونه
خیلی راز داره
دوستاشو می بینه ما رو فراموش می کنه:/

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
وقتی با شریک جرمش (مهتن)منو ایسگاه کردن :Yahoo (21): 
ازت نمی گذرم فاز :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :
اینجا نمی شه :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
به بهترینا برسی فوزیه جونم :Yahoo (1): 
18.ی نصیحت :
همیشه اون منو نصیحت می کنه
نصیحت خاصی ندارم
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
اومدم کرمان هدیه رو بهش میدم :Yahoo (4): 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :
یه جعبه شیرینی قطاب برام بفرس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

خب اول از همه بگم چه قدر جالبه این شوک :Yahoo (4): 
به نام خدا شرو میکنیم.. ۳.. ۲..۱
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
دختری با موهای قرمز مث آن شرلی :Yahoo (94): 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
متاسفانه از من خیلی بیشتر

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
معلومه.. مهتن :Yahoo (22): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه اینجا نمیتونم بهش بگم :Yahoo (20): 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
 همه به جز من
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
 من اصن وقت نمیکنم پستاشو بخونم ولی به نظر خیلی 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
 به نظرم خیلی کم در حد ۲ تا ۳ نفر چون خودش نمیخواد

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
والا اینم نمیدونم ولی تا اونجایی که میدونم اینه  :Yahoo (4): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
عجب ... :Yahoo (20): ..
قطعا پارک آب و آتش تهران

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اره.. :Yahoo (35):  چرا هیچ وقت به اونی که میخوایم نمیرسیم تو زندگی؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
 کلا با آن شرلی تصورش میکنم
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
 تا جایی که خیالت راحته

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
هیچی به نطرم منحل میشه انجمن :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
 اخلاق خوب : مودب و مهربان
اخلاق بد : لجباز و یک دنده

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
والا نمیدونم .. فقط میدونم تو چتباکس ما رو خیلی اذیت کردن.. آخر سرش مجبور شدم خودمو از چتباکس بن کنم
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
 والا ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
یه ماشین لکسوس بخره :Yahoo (4): 

18.ی نصیحت :
 یه دست صدا نداره :Yahoo (21): 
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
 یه کتاب به انتخاب خودش براش هدیه میفرستم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
سخته :Yahoo (65): .. یه خودنویس برام بخره :Yahoo (4): 

خب تموم شد.. ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*قد متوسط و پوست سبزه ( زیاد سبزه نیس ) و اندام معمولی*
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
* چه میدونم ، تو سایت ها محبوبیتی وجود نداره ، معمولا هرکسی که سودی به اون اشخاص برسونه چه از نظر ظاهری چه چت چه مسخره بازی و غیره ، میشه محبوب اون شخص ، درصد محبوبیتش رو از 10 میدم 7*
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
* دوستی نداره ، از هرکی یه تیکه بر میداره* 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
 *حجابتو رعایت کن * 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
* من * 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
* اصن پستاشو ندیدم*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*0/5 نفر* 
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (4): 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
* میریم آب هویج بستنی میخوریم تو پارک*
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
* نه*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
* زالوی تنها* 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
* 51 درصد*
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
 *هیچی ، نوکری مدیریت اصلی رو میکنه ک مبادا سایتش فیلتر بشه ، مث من و بقیه ، وگرنه مقام مجازی اگر مدیریت اصلی نباشی که برات سودی نداره* 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*خوب: رو نمیکنه ناراحته - سعی میکنه خاکی باشه . بد: عصبانی میشه با شش تن عسل هم نمیشه خوردش - ساده هست و گولش میزنن واس همین سعی میکنه نزدیک کسی نشه*
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*  یادم نیس والا ، فکرکنم با این علی توفیقی میپریدن به من*
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :
* آتو رو که الان رو نمیکنن ، میذارن اول یه باج از طرف گرفت خخخ هرچند آتوای ندارم*
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
* خوشبخت شه ، اونطوری که دلش آروم باشه و لباش خندون*
18.ی نصیحت :
* دلت گرفت ، گریه کن ، نریز تو خودت* 
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*ایدی تلگرام خوبه؟ خخخ*
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :
*هرچه از دوست رسد ، نکوست*

----------


## Zahra77

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*قد معمولی یکم تپل
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
دلش خیلی میخواد محبوب باشه  نمیدونم شاید 8 از 10
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مهتن
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
من حرفای تو دلم بخوام بگم که جنگ میشه ) 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
آرمین  
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اممم 40 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی داره چی بپوشه  
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
نداره فک کنم 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
گلستان شهدا 
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نچ  
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
نامادری سیندرلا
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
43 درصد )))))))) 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
مثلا چی کار کنه ؟  تحریم های آمریکا علیه ایران رو برمیداره  
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب: سعی میکنه به همه نزدیک شه - مودبه 
بد : قدر منو نمیدونه  
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره ی خاصی ازش یادم نیس 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
امممممم ) 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
زودتر بره خونه ی بخت و 7-8 تا بچه به دنیا بیاره  
18.ی نصیحت :
اسکی کمتر سر خوردن کمتر
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
وجود مبارک خودم در چتباکس  
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
*
یه مازراتی میخوام  :Yahoo (4):  

 @Fawzi

----------


## Shah1n

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
شبیه همون عکس اکانتش :Yahoo (4): 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
بعد ازمن دومین محبوب انجمنه :Yahoo (4): 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
آراز :Yahoo (4): 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
فازی عکستو فقط من ندیدم بهم نشون بده :Yahoo (2): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
اول اینکه همه رو من کراشن(فازی هم همینطور)
در درجه دوم شاید چت باکس :Yahoo (4): (رو اشیا هم کراش میزنه)
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
منفی ده درصد :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
اگه من اونجا باشم که هیچی چون همه جذب من میشن ولی اگه من نباشم 10
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (21): 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
استغفرا...
میریم تیمارستان به بیمارای شبیه خودمون سر میزنیم :Yahoo (4): 
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه نیست :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
اما استون
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
هیچی تو بگو یه ذره
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
تاپیکهای درسیو حذف میکنه :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
نمیدونم
داشتیم درباره کی حرف میزدیم؟ :Yahoo (35): 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
من یادم نیست درباره کی حرف میزدیم تو میگی اولین خاطره؟
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :
آتو ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
عمرت به درازای عمر ملکه الیزابت
18.ی نصیحت :
من خودم نصیحت لازمم نمیتونم بقیه رو نصیحت کنم
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
خودمو بهت هدیه میدم :Yahoo (4): 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :
خودمو پس بده

----------


## A.H.M

*@Fawzi
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
یه دختر بلوند چشم مشکی ابرو کمونی
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مهتن
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
یه حرف هست که خیلی رو دلم مونده  اصلا چندروزه درگیرشم روم نمیشد بگم 
اونم اینکه چرا پلنگ صورتی ناف نداشت؟
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
رو کسی کراشه که اون ، رو یکی دیگه کراشه ولی یکی رو این کراشه که اون نمیکراشه 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
85%
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بالای بیست نفر 
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
لاوگاردن
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اره یه سوال هست اصلا خوره مغزم شده
اونم اینکه چرا ساندیس از اونجا که گفته از اینجا باز کنید باز نمیشه؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
دختر نابیه و همتا نداره پس یاد خودش میفتم
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
بالای 100%
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
مثلا نت رو رایگان کنه 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق بد که ندیدم ازش اخلاق خوبش خوش برخوردی خوش اخلاقی خوش زبونی و مهربونیش
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
ندارم متاسفانه
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
اولا باج بگیریم ازش به وقتش رو میکنم 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم تنش سالم لبش خندون و در مسیر کامیابی باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
در حد نصحیت کردن نیستم
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
برگ سبزی است تحفه درویش  هرچی خواست در خدمتشم
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
هرچه از دوست رسد نکوست  همونی که تو چت باکس گفت* [/B]

----------


## ha.hg

*
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ 
قد متوسط 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
 خیلیییییییییییییی

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ 
نمیدونم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
خیلی پر انرژیه ایشالله همیشه همینطور باشه

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
نمیدونم

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟اوممممممم 70 به بالا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
اکثرا

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
پارک

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
 با گذشته و اتفاقاتی که چندان جالب نیس چطور کنار میای؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
دوست صمیمیم 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟100%

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
حذف تاپیک حاشیه و درسی

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوش اخلاق-مهربون- گاهی خیلی زود عصبانی میشه


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* 
یادم نیس

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن : 
ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن : 
ایشالله همیشه شاد باشی غم توی دلت نیاد 

18.ی نصیحت : 
نصیحت کردن دوست ندارم.

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :


20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
هر چه رسد نکوست
*

----------


## high.target

_1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
شال کرمی رنگ


2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
زیاد


3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
خیلیا



4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
انتخاب آواتارت افتضاحه


5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
بگم که آبروش میره


6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستاشو دوس دارم کلا



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
باید دید جمع چ جمعیه



8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
تیکه کلام ک نه منو ک میبینه میگه مخملم
این ایموجی هم دوس داره




9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
دور دور
خرید شال و روسری


10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

سوالللل نه ندارم



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
برادران کیایی به جز محسنشون



12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
زیاددددددد


13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
باکس چت باکسو بزرگ تر میکنه
رنگ چت ها رو خودش انتخاب میکنه
آواتارا رو عوض میکنه
حکومت خودکامه راه میندازه
مرگ بر دیکتاتور:/



14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب ک کلا خوبه
بد زیاد حرف میزنه



15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
بهم گف اسمت چیه میای با هم دوس بشیم؟
منم گفتم مخملم صدام کن
باهات دوس نمیشم
والا


16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتو که بچه ام صاف و صادقه
که ندارم فک کنم یادم اومد میگم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
سلومتیش
بخنده همیشه
پرستاری همدان برسونه


18.ی نصیحت :
نت زیاد نیا
البته من اینو کلا به همه میگم
پرستاری همدان نزن کلا حتی اگ رسوندی



19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
هدیه
ی دسته گل نرگس میدم بهش
کتاب رمان میخرم براش
رمان عطر یاد تو
چون خیلی دوسش دارم این کتابو
چادر میخرم براش

بعد دیگهههههاا فال حافظ آره ی کتاب حافظ بهش میدم




20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

سوغات کرمان

اینجا گرونه ی دونه از اون ناباش سوا کن آبجی_

----------


## mahTEn

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟خوشگل موشگل مو قهوه ای  :Yahoo (4): 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ خیلی

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ کاربر مهتن و ویکد سیک :Yahoo (4): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نچ حرفی نیس :Yahoo (4): همه حرفامونو بهم میزنیم در لحظه :Yahoo (4): 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ رازهای مگووو :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟تو این انجمن فقط دونفر پستاشون مفیده 
یکیش کاربر mahTEn و دیگری Fawzi  :Yahoo (4):  و دیگر هیچ :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟20تا*_*

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ جهرم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! نچ سوالِ نپرسیده ندارم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟یاد تموم شخصیتای مهربون و پر انرژی *_*

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ بسیار

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! بخش درسیو حذف میکنه :Yahoo (4): 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟ اخلاق خوبش اینکه بشدت پایس :Yahoo (4):  خیلی خوش برخورد و صمیمی ،دلسوز و خاکی
اخلاق بد نداره 


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* 
خبببببب :Yahoo (4):  
خاطره ک ما زیاد داریم از هم اما اولینشو بخوام بگم برمیگرده ب زمانی ک تازه اشنا شده بودیم با هم 
تو چت باکس بودیم داشتیم چرت و پرت میگفتیم طبق معمول :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
بعد یکی از رتبه برترای فروم ی تایپیک زده بود ک از اوردن اسم این شخصِ شخیص معذورم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
همونجا بود ک اولین ایسگاه ِ مشترکمونو اعمال کردیم :Yahoo (4): 
و هنوز ک هنوزه بعد از گذشت تقریبا ۲ سال اون بنده خدا هنوز نفهمیده ایسگاه شده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

داداش ببخش مارو  :Yahoo (21):   هر چند ک حقت بود :Yahoo (21):  :Y (401): 


16. یه آتو ازش رو کن : :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):  
خب بریم سوال بعد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 


17. ی ارزو واسش کن : تو زندگیش ب بهترینا برسه :Yahoo (90): 

18.ی نصیحت : حساس نشو حساس نشو :Yahoo (4): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :  :Y (694):   :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  : گلمو پس بده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## wext82

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

از اون فیسا داره که میترسی تو چشاش نگاه کنی  :Yahoo (4):  میاد بهت حمله میکنه :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 


2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ 

جون  :Yahoo (4): 


3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ 

نمیدانم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

نه حرفی نیست  :Yahoo (4): 


5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

رو همه دخترا :Yahoo (23): ( کاش ناراحت نشی فازی  :Yahoo (4):  )


6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
جذااااااااااااااب  :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
100 نفر :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 


8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
دقت نکردم :Yahoo (99): 


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
شهر بازییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نیست

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
دختر عموم  :Yahoo (4):  لامصب شر و شیطون

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
اگه آرزوهاش رو برآورده کنی خیلی :Yahoo (99): 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
 :Yahoo (23): انجمن رو به آتیش میکشه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

خوب: اخلاق خوب که زیاد داری ولی دوتاش: پایه ای...مهربونی  :Yahoo (4): 
بد: نداری :Yahoo (4): 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

اولین روزی که عضو انجمن شدم تو چت باکس  :Yahoo (4):  


16. یه آتو ازش رو کن

 :
 :Yahoo (23): کاش داشتم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

دیرتر پیر بشی  :Yahoo (4): 


18.ی نصیحت :

همین راهو ادامه بده  :Yahoo (99): 


19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

گردنبند ساخت خودم  :Yahoo (4): 


20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه 

 :
خداوکیلی صد تمن بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## poker_ch

*خب از اونجا که  @Fawzi یه مدت رفته، اینو میذارم تا وقتی برگشت، سورپرایز شه بریم یه شوک جانانه بدیم 






 نوشته اصلی توسط Wild Rose


سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*


شوک بعدی رو به فازی میدم  

     @Fawzi



به سوالات زیر در موردش پاسخ بدین 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
موی بلند، روی سفید : )) 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

متاسفانه از من بیشتر : ((
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
بنظرم رفیق صمیمی نداره 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
آره... چرا بیخبر رفتی؟؟ : (
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

رو من  
ولی کلا من و فازی از اون دسته کاربرایی هستیم که نه رو کسی کراشن، نه کسی روشون کراشه، ولی از کراش همگان مطلعند 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟؟
20- 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
19 نفر 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
استخر و سونا و جکوزی   
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه والا... رو دروایستی ندارم با کسی ... همه پرسیدنی ها رو پرسیدم
ولی یکی جاموند: بچه اول نیستی احیانن؟؟ 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
ساشا براوس تو انیمه attack on titan 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خییلیییییییی
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
اسم فروم رو به انجمن تفریحات ناسالم تغییر میده

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

اخلاق بد که زیاد داره ولی من ندیدم متاسفانه 
اخلاق خوب:
1- خیلی خوش اخلاق و پایه ست : قدیمیای فروم همشون باحالن و با جنبه
2-چیزی رو جدی نمیگیره
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
تو چتباکس آشنا شدیم... گفتم اسمم داریوش فرضیاییه ملقب به عمو پورنگ... گفتم 3 تا زن دارم و 60 تا بچه... حق مسلم من رو (حق داشتن 4 تا زن) زیر سوال برد

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
به وقتش 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
همیشه آرزو میکنم همینجوری بمونی... شاد و سرزنده... وجودت مایه مسرته : ))
18.ی نصیحت :
باو اون جای مادر منه... فازی باید منو نصیحت کنه!!
19. بهش یه هدیه بده 
و دکا یا شامپاین؟؟ 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
یه ps5 برام بخر
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  
لطفا جواب بدین  

جذابیت شوک به هماهنگ نکردنشه  ، دوستانی که از شوک خوششون نمیاد ، پ.خ بدن تاپیکشون حذف شه ! 


*

----------


## rz1

_
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟        بابا من ديدمششش ايقد گوگوليههه عين همين ايموجيه گيسوان مواجش مرا غرق خويش ساخت...نرگس مست دوچشمان او ديدن دارد...لب بوق دهن بوق تمام سر و تن بوق ..اصلا چ بگويم ک سراپاش سه نقطه  (از شعر اي دلبر من اي قد وبالات سه نقطه )

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟     خيليييي وري زياااااد هم بين قديميا هم جديدا

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟        محد اخه خيلي يادش ميکنه

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو      نه همه حرفا رو ب خودش زدم.ميدونه چقد گازاش خوبه

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  ب نظرم کراش نداره ولي بقول سَلي از کراشاي همه خبر داره

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟       101درصد 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟      همه ي 20 نفر والا!قدرت شلين را دست کم نگيريد

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟       و  رو ديدم زياد ميذاره 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟      والا قراره برم کرمون خودش برام هزينه کنه منم دختر کم خرجي ام و کلا اهل دور دور نيستمهرجا ببره راضيم 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !        اره.فاز تو چنين خوب چرايي؟ )))

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟       ساغر..دوست صميمي از دوران دبيرستانم...

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟        وري زيااااد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!       چنان رونقي به اقتصاد بدهم اخ ببخشيد تازه اخبار ديده بودم حرفاي اقاي بنفش رييس جمهور اسبق رو گفتم پوزش نياين منو بندازين توي گوني  خلاصه داشتم ميگفتم.سايت گل و بلبل ميشهلااقل خوش اخلاق تر از ارازهبخداحالا اراز نبينه اينو اخراجم کنه 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟      والا بدي نديدم/خوش اخلاق مهربون خوش صداااااا قابل اعتماد شوخ طبع کدبانو خلاصه ک من پسر بودم درجا ميگرفتمش

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*      خودشو رزا ايسگام کردن سر سن و سال و اين چيزا  کلا اوايل ک ديدمش چت باکس همش ايسگام ميکردن بعد ميگفتن ايسگا شدي منم نميدونستم يني چي @rezamh (بي ترادب با ي اکانت ديه بيا )

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :       برام اهنگ خونده صداشو دارم ولي عمرا بدم ب کسيعمراااااا

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :       دلت شاد لبت خندون تنت سلامت  هميشه موفق

18.ی نصیحت :      يه خواهش ديگه موهاتو نبااااافش 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :       خودم هديه ام ولي برا اشانتيون يه کتاب براش ميخرم و اولش امضا ميکنم و ي نامه ( کلا اين کارو خيلي دوست دارم برا همه ي دوستام از اين کارا ميکنم اونام ميدونن دوس دارم برام ايجوري ميکنن ) + يه دسته گل نرگس(عاشق گل نرگسم )

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :      خودت هديه اي ولي ي کتاب بگير بي زحمت و اولش امضا کن و ي يادداشت برا يادگاري


_

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (4):  به نام خدا

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ | خب من تا حالا ندیدم ایشون رو ولی : موهاشو رنگ میکنه و از بلوند خوشش میاد ، رنگ پوستش سفید نیست ، بینیشو عمل کرده یا شایدم قصد عمل داره  :Yahoo (4):  بعد دیگه بی بی فیس هست و اندام کتاه و لاغری داره ، چشماشم تیره هست  :Yahoo (4):  |

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ | قدیم محبوبیتی داشت ولی الان فعالیتش اندازه حرکت لاکپشت از تهران به بوشهر شده و خیلیا نمیشناسنش چه برسه محبوبیت  :Yahoo (4):  

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟  :Yahoo (4):  رضوان که خیلی ازش تعریف کرد شاید روش کراش باشه خخ

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو | ازش ناراحتم | 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4):  ویکد سیک ( علی توفیقی ) 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ راستش پستاشو  زیاد ندیدم ، فقط توی قسمت سرگرمی چند بار دیدمش که ... مفید که چه عرض کنم ، گفت و گو بود دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ بنظر من یک نفر جذبش میشه اونم فوضولیش گل کرده ببینه کی هست اصلا  :Yahoo (4): 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ قطعا این (  :Yahoo (21):  ) 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟  :Yahoo (4):  هرجا مترو بره

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! نه ندارم  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟  :Yahoo (4):  زی زی گولو

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ بنظرم اگر خودش بخواد میتوانه خیلی قابل اعتماد باشه ولی اگر نه نخود زیرزبونش خیس نمیخوره  :Yahoo (4): 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!  :Yahoo (4):  حتی صحبتشم قشنگ نیست .. خسارتش از بمب هیروشیما بیشتر میشه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟ خوب که ... صبور ( آب زیر کاهه بیشتر ) و بامزه - بد هم : مغرور و گاهی بددهن

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*  :Yahoo (4):  بیخیال خاطره قشنگی نیست

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :  :Yahoo (4):  تلگرام با اون یارو ... آره ، چیزه ینی با اون یارو حرف میزد دیگه ، خودتون یارورو پیدا کنید

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :: امید وارم هرجا هست هیمشه سلامت و خوشحال باشه و به آرزوهای قشنگش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :  :Yahoo (21):  آدم باش  :Yahoo (4): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :  :Yahoo (4):  شت ، این تو پلن ما نبودااا برای شادی روحش چیزه ینی خوشحالیش یه صلوات هدیه میدم بهش  :Yahoo (4):  اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :  :Yahoo (4):  مامانم گفته از دخترا هدیه نگیرم

----------


## WickedSick

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
اوممم.. با رژ لب قرمز(خودش میدونه چرا  :Yahoo (4): )
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
اینقد بگم که من و دوستام یه تحقیقات سری انجام دادیم که چجور گوی رقابت رو ازش بقاپیم  :Yahoo (4):  و نذاریم به اندازه ما معروف بشه و بدنامش کنیم :Yahoo (4):  ولی بی شوخی، خیلی شخص خوبیه و تبعا خیلی هم معروف.
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مهتن
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
آره. سردرت :Yahoo (21): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ک سوال 3
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
12045489520345809238450283490582304852093485092384  502834058208334%  :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
30 دقیقه اول کسی نمیشناسش اینقد سیکرته این بشر :Yahoo (21):  تازه بعد 30 ساعت شاید ببینن رُخش رو  :Yahoo (4): 
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 
عاح گلبم (با ایموجی فین کردن)
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
من با خانم نامحرم نمیرم بیرون :Yahoo (4):  ولی اگه میخواستمم برم اومم..مثلا رستوران(اونم چون خودم دوست دارم  :Yahoo (4): )
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه همشو میدونم خودم :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
بِی مَکس توی بیگ هیرو سیکس
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
درصد ریلایِبیلیتی بالای 100 :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
اول از همه دو سه نفرو بن میکنه  :Yahoo (4):  منم مدیر میکنه  :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
با مرامه و این صحبتا، حواسش به آدم هست - سیکرته خیلی :Yahoo (4): 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
والا این خانوم من یروز چتباکس بودم داشتم با دوستام حرف میزدم یهو درومد :Yahoo (21):  اصلا نه مقدمه ای نه چیزی. من دو سه سال فروم بودم این خانومو ندیدم یهو دیدم یه نفر که نه میشناسمش، و کاملا جدیده اومده
اول فک کردم که قدیمی نیست بعد دیدم مال 95 ایناس پرام ریخت :Yahoo (21):  خلاصه جویای احوال شدیم و الانم که اینجوری.
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :
به یه نفر داشت میگفت خودش زن داره :Yahoo (21):  البته شایدم خبریه نمیدونم :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
به هر دری که میزنه موفق ترین بشه
18.ی نصیحت :
نصیحت مگه داداشتم :Yahoo (21):  خودت نصیحت کن خودتو ایشش  :Yahoo (4): 
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
k2 = اینم یه کادو |:
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :
چیکن و سیب مخصوص لطفا، ادرس هم میدونی تشکر.

----------


## Lullaby

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟جواب:اووووم،قد بلند،لاغر و ظریف(البته این فقط تصوراتمه وگرنه فائزه جون هر جوری باشه زیباست^^)

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟جواب:یکی از کاربرای بسیار بسیار محبوب هستش^^

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟جواب:فکر کنم با خیلیا ارتباطِ خوب و صمیمی ای داشته باشه.

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو/جواب:نه هیچی: ))

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ جواب:بنظرم توی سایت روی کسی کراش نداره.

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟جواب:صد در صد: ))

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟جواب:اوووم 18 نفر به بالا.

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟جواب:فکر کنم از  :Yahoo (4):  زیاد استفاده میکنه.

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟جواب:کافه یا رستوران.

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !جواب:نه والا.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟جواب:شخصیتِ پر شور و نشاطی داره بنظرم.شبیه کسی نیست.شبیه خودشه.

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟جواب:زیاد.

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!جواب:بنظرم میتونه خوب مدیریت کنه سایت رو

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟جواب:خیلی مهربونه/خیلی بامعرفته/با اینکه من کم میام اینجا اما همیشه جویای احوالمه و این برام خیلی با ارزشه/اخلاق بد واقعا ازش ندیدم.

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*جواب:یادم نمیاد: ))

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :جواب:پیشم هیچ آتویی نداره

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :جواب:الهی تنت همیشه سلامت و لبت همیشه خندون باشه فازی جونم^^

18.ی نصیحت :جواب:در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام نصیحتش کنم :Yahoo (1): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :جواب:بوس به کلت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :جواب:یه بوس رو کلم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

